
Wuhan400 in Dean Koontz 1981 novel. How[..]some books appear to prophesy events - jelliclesfarm
https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/arts-culture/article/3050481/virus-called-wuhan-400-makes-people-terribly-ill-dean-koontz
======
pachico
I read about this and I found it surprising.

